
Google Launches Free, Legal Music Downloads in China - Anon84
http://www.wired.com/techbiz/media/news/2009/03/reuters_us_google_china
======
peregrine
So the moral of the story is convince everyone you know to only pirate music
until the piracy rate is above 90%. Then wait for Google to allow for free
legal downloads paid for by advertising. Brilliant.

------
alexbosworth
We've had this music search engine here for a while, the catalog is fairly
limited though.

